# Gaming computer potential?



## Bungiex88 (Jan 2, 2016)

i built a computer couple years ago the specs are a quad core AMD 3.8ghz, 32gb ddr3 ram. My motherboard is a Asus m5a97 and a medium performance graphics card. I was thinking about making it a gaming pc. I was wondering if I upgraded the video card to a real good one would it be a good gaming computerize not. I'd like for it to be able to run games like battlefield and sports games with good quality settings on like ultra


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

It would probably do ok, but with the state of the art dedicated gaming consoles on the market, you'll find more games geared towards them than PC's, plus it's easier to play with controllers rather than a keyboard.


----------



## Bungiex88 (Jan 2, 2016)

When you say it would do ok is there something else I should change. I do have a PS4 that I do play games online. It's just there's this 1 game I really want to play but only out for pc for now and not coming to PS4 till late 2018 I wasn't sure if it would be worth making a pc adapt then after PS4 is obsolete I wouldn't have to buy a new console but I guess by that time what I put into a graphics card on the pc will be obsolete to so I'll just have to hold out till that game comes out for ps4


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Figure out what games you want to play and get a video card to support it. Quad core AMD is note the fastest of CPU's, will it support the games you want to play.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Bungiex88 said:


> I guess by that time what I put into a graphics card on *the pc will be obsolete*


Exactly.

No matter how much you put into the computer, it will be outdated in a couple of years, and most games will still be optimized for the consoles.

The upside to waiting is older games go way down in price a few months after they are introduced, and they have time to work out the bugs.

What's the game you want?


----------



## Bungiex88 (Jan 2, 2016)

Player Unknown Battlegrounds


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Gaming quality video adapters are expensive right now because Ethereum mining is so profitable. I got into mining with two Radeon RX 470 adapters that I paid $170 each for, but Ethereum was only $10 to $15 when I started. Six months later, Ethereum is around $200, which has increased demand for mining equipment. You'll need about $350 each for the same cards I paid $170 for last winter.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Bungiex88 said:


> Player Unknown Battlegrounds


Sounds like a fun game, but I'll probably never get to play since there's no high speed internet out here at the end of the world.


----------



## Bungiex88 (Jan 2, 2016)

lol I wouldn't call outs high speed but it's better then dial up. Are area still had only dial up until 8 years ago. The fastest I can get at my place is 10mbs. Most ur high speed in the city is at least 50mbs. We have no cable or fiber anywhere near me


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

My youngest son built a gaming computer which causes a brown out in his neighborhood.
Every time he turns it on full power.
He built this three years ago in college.
He's getting ready to build a new gaming computer.
Which means I will possibly be getting the old gaming computer.
Cause I get all the old stuff.
Which is why I have 5 modems, 4 routers,6 hard drives, 4 old gaming systems.


----------



## Meinecke (Jun 30, 2017)

Brown outs because of computer?!
You def need a UPS...hahaha
The mentioned CPU and RAM on this topic with a R9 270 or better should get you going for a while...
And as long you dont got crazy with ultra HD and useless stuff like that you should be good


----------



## Tobrok (Feb 2, 2021)

I think it's too complicated to do that.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

This thread is quite old by gaming computer standards.


----------

